# Passionate about Monster energy drink? See this...



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Props to Burton Avenger of AngrySnowboarder.com for bringing this to my attention. Monster energy drink blows as a product (my opinion) and as a company (fact). Here's the proof:


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Fight the power. Hate to see the little guy get drowned in corporate legal bills. Good for Matt to fight back. Take a look at the energy drink company website. IMO, tells you a lot about who they are who they're target market is.

:thumbsup:


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Using the "Contact Us" link on their website, I sent them this:

"Sending a cease and desist to Rock Art Brewery of VT for brewing "Vermonster" beer? You guys $uck. You're going to get a tsunami sized backlash of bad PR for this."

Feel free to share the info with anyone that uses this lousy product and/or promotes this bully corporate entity by displaying thier logo. Bastids. I gotta get me some of that Vermonster. 100 IBU's and 10% ABV??? Sweet hoppy goodness, for sure.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought this was going to be about Michael Savage, but he owns Rockstar, not Monster. 
May as well boycott them both.


----------



## jaymo (Jun 12, 2007)

Unreal, Its allways the one with the fattest wallets.........


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

I too "contacted" them. So to speak. What a bunch of pricks.


----------



## bonz23 (Jul 15, 2009)

Great post thanks for sharing, this guy has it right, we run the show. I don't drink that crap or red bull etc, and I am all for the little guy, hope it works out in his favor.


----------



## The*King (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't get up in arms about a lot but watching that video pissed me off. I sent them a note also and let them know how I feel!

I don't drink their product either but I do manage a facility of over 100 people and we have it in the vending machine . . . or did until today :thumbsup: 

Peace


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

> I don't get up in arms about a lot but watching that video pissed me off. I sent them a note also and let them know how I feel!
> 
> I don't drink their product either but I do manage a facility of over 100 people and we have it in the vending machine . . . or did until today


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*I sent them this:*



davis said:


> Using the "Contact Us" link on their website, I sent them this:
> 
> "Sending a cease and desist to Rock Art Brewery of VT for brewing "Vermonster" beer? You guys $uck. You're going to get a tsunami sized backlash of bad PR for this."
> 
> Feel free to share the info with anyone that uses this lousy product and/or promotes this bully corporate entity by displaying thier logo. Bastids. I gotta get me some of that Vermonster. 100 IBU's and 10% ABV??? Sweet hoppy goodness, for sure.


I am a mountain biker, and when I first heard that you were sponsoring a race team, I was very excited, and began using your product to support a company that supports the sport that I love.

Today, I came across a message on an internet forum, that mentioned that you have filed a Cease and Desist order against a small brewery in Vermont, for marketing a barleywine called Vermonster. Somehow, someone at your company thinks that this is a trademark infringement. I, personally, as a consumer, would have never made any more connection between the two different names, than I would have made between FIRST Interstate Bank and the FIRST Baptist Church.

That being said, I will say that having been a small business owner, myself, I find it abhorent that a billion dollar corporation would bully a small mom and pop business, over something that is really so much of a non-issue.

I must therefore CEASE AND DESIST purchasing any of your products, until such time as you CEASE AND DESIST harrassing the folks at the Rock ART Brewery.

Furthermore, I will campaign very aggressively on as many internet forums as possible to get as many mountain bikers and other people as possible to CEASE AND DESIST purchasing your products until such time as I receive notification from your company that you have dropped this frivolous lawsuit.

Most mountain bikers are beer drinkers, and most of them prefer microbrews over watery crap like Buttwiper. Most of them are also likely to prefer microbrews over your energy drink, especially when there are now so many alternatives on the market. Mountain bikers have also been bullied over land access issues, by well funded equestrian groups and political parties such as the Sierra Club, so they are highly likely to identify with and align themselves with the small guy who is being bullied by the corporate giant.

Until such time as I receive notification from your company that you have dropped your ridiculous lawsuit against the Rock Art Brewery, I will take all of the money I formerly spent on your product and spend it on theirs. I will aggressively campaign for as many of my fellow mountain bikers and other folks to do the same, and to spread the word to as many people as they can.

When you look at your bottom line in the future, you WILL see the error of your ways!!! The sooner you CEASE AND DESIST with your frivolous lawsuit, the less economic damage you will cause yourselves!!!!!

Lawyers suck!!!!! Frivolous lawsuits suck!!!!!:nono:


----------



## yukisan (May 28, 2008)

Monster already pulled out with all the people complaining


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*Is there a link to a Press Release?*



yukisan said:


> Monster already pulled out with all the people complaining


They better get Damage Control to start posting a link to a press release as soon as possible, as there are several of us who just did a massive e-mail blitz to all of our friends and them to all of their friends, etc.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

It's true. The weasels at Monster caved like a poorly laced wheel in WV.

http://www.rockartbrewery.com/

F 'em. I still say quit buying their crap product. (Monster, not Vermonter)


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Call Hansens, (as in fruit drinks) which owns Monster, and give them a piece of your mind at
1-800-426-7367


----------



## The*King (Apr 14, 2007)

davis said:


> It's true. The weasels at Monster caved like a poorly laced wheel in WV.


Can we take partial credit?

I'll say it "We rock!"


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

All right!


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

RandyBoy said:


> Call Hansens, (as in fruit drinks) which owns Monster, and give them a piece of your mind at
> 1-800-426-7367


Not just fruit drink, but Hansen also makes some not so great "natural" soda. Never though much of them as a company because of crappy products.

Good to see Rock Art pulled through. If I'm ever in the Northeast, I'll try some of their beer.


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*I just found this site...*

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/te...ot-tolerate-the-bullying-of-smaller-companies

and this cartoon:


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

It's great that Monster Energy has backed down, but the word is out, and they have lost a lot of credibility. A Google search for the phrase "boycott monster energy" produces more than 15,000 matches.

This reminds me of when the good folks at Blue Jeans Cable, a small company that builds interconnect cables for audio / video equipment, were threatened by Monster Cable. The little guy stood up to them by writing some excellent letters to their attorneys, and they backed off. You can read the story on this page.


----------



## victim (Aug 10, 2006)

Going to try to pick up a case or two of the "vermonster". 10% alcohol? Yehaw. Plus I like the guy's principals. Great story.


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

See? The internet can do more than provide free porn! Power to the people!


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*The plot THICKENS!!!*

The plot THICKENS!!!

http://www.anheuser-busch.com/brandPages/monster.html


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok, let me try to figure this out. Corporations are bad because they do corporate stuff? Right? Energy drinks suck because stupid pimply teens drink them. Am I on the right track? And sometimes people drink water when they bike. Other times they drink gatorade. After a ride they like to get something to eat. Other times they get something to eat, maybe a burger or a taco. But sometimes,,,they like to drink beer! And Rock Art makes beer, correct? And this is how this relates to mountain biking, correct?

Damn you corporations! Mountain biking and beer forever! Seniors rule!


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*You've got*

The UGLIEST dog and puppies I've EVER seen!!! What do you feed them, Monster Energy Drinks??


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

dude, SSHHHH!!! that's his wife and kids....


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Shhhh. Careful Sean or I'll let everyone know that the white on your beard is the residue from when you blew a seal.:ihih:


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I almost wish I drank monster so I could stop drinking it. I already won't let my teenagers drink the crap but will have to find a way to steer them to other brands of that crap instead when I loose the battle.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think its such a big deal. Monster heard about a drink called Vermonster, so their lawyers did what lawyers do. They got more details, and dropped it. Sounds ok to me. 
I don't drink any energy drinks (except coffee), and don't give a crap about monster, but I'm just saying there are more important battles to be fought out there. 
There is another thread about this, saying to Boycott Specialized also, just because Specialized has Monster as a sponser. Seems kind of stretching it, as Specialized really has nothing to do with it.
I could understand the irritation of Monster refused to drop it, but that is not the case.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Scott O said:


> Shhhh. Careful Sean or I'll let everyone know that the white on your beard is the residue from when you blew a seal.:ihih:


:eekster:

Coincidentally, where I'm going for work for the next couple of days, I'll likely have the opportunity to ingest seal oil..... I did the last time I was there.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Game Over... Drink what you want...

http://www.rockartbrewery.com/


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

sean salach said:


> :eekster:
> 
> Coincidentally, where I'm going for work for the next couple of days, I'll likely have the opportunity to ingest seal oil..... I did the last time I was there.


I once visited a seal processing plant in Newfoundland after a hard night of drinking and almost puked my guts out when they opened the vats where the pelts were being cured. They did hook me up with 1000 seal oil pills that I had to smuggle through customs. Nothing like smuggling pills that don't give you a buzz.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

beer is my energy drink....


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

Who cares? It's all crap. 

And that has to be the ugliest creature I've ever seen in a photo...except for Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Scott O said:


> I once visited a seal processing plant in Newfoundland after a hard night of drinking and almost puked my guts out when they opened the vats where the pelts were being cured. They did hook me up with 1000 seal oil pills that I had to smuggle through customs. Nothing like smuggling pills that don't give you a buzz.


It's definitely something you want to hold your breath while eating. The Eskimo family I was having dinner with had a jar of it in the fridge. When the jar was opened I nearly lost it. We were dipping roasted potatoes in it.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Last one fast one :thumbsup: 
Back to the Red Bull I guess.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I really don't get what all the fuss is about. Why should I care if a big company does something to a little one? It happens all the time, big companies in Australia such as Woolworths, Bunnings etc shut pratically everyone with their own businesses in the field down so now they control the market. I'm guessing it's the same in America with Walmart?
I don't care what they do, they sell the product I want I will buy it.


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

seems Joel lives i nthe perfect little bubble, aka reality distortion field. He's never been bullied.. Lucky sod. But boy, when the real world smacks u upside your head, you in for a treat!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

chew. devour. chew. devour. chew chew. devour devour dee. chew chew...........


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

Joel. said:


> I really don't get what all the fuss is about. Why should I care if a big company does something to a little one? It happens all the time, big companies in Australia such as Woolworths, Bunnings etc shut pratically everyone with their own businesses in the field down so now they control the market. I'm guessing it's the same in America with Walmart?
> I don't care what they do, they sell the product I want I will buy it.


Wow.


----------



## The*King (Apr 14, 2007)

Joel. said:


> I really don't get what all the fuss is about. Why should I care if a big company does something to a little one? It happens all the time, big companies in Australia such as Woolworths, Bunnings etc shut pratically everyone with their own businesses in the field down so now they control the market. I'm guessing it's the same in America with Walmart?
> I don't care what they do, they sell the product I want I will buy it.


Not sure what things are like in Australia Joel. but here in the states there is an underlying discontent with big business and big government, IMHO.

Middle America is getting tired of being pushed around, so yeah folks around here are starting to care more everyday.

Peace


----------



## adkmtnbkr (Feb 24, 2004)

*Lawsuit Dropped*

A buddy of mine heard on the news this morning that Hansen dropped the order.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess I won't be buying Monster every again.... I liked their Java stuff, but not when it screws over a working man who's just trying to make a living and fulfill his dream.


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

Bike Doc said:


>


DUDE.. WHAT IS THAT


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Wonder if Brooklyn Brewery had to put up with the same thing (they have a barley wine called Monster Ale). 

Glad to see this turned out favorably for the brewery.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Kids drink so called "energy drinks (sugar caffeine, and other nice healthy ingredients) mostly because of some "rad, aggro, new scool", attitude that the marketing department carefully cultures by sponsoring DHers, and freeriders, dirt bikers and other "action sports athletes" and so on. Corporations exist to make money and to peddle their crap they need someone who is willing to pay a couple bucks for a few pennies worth of ingredients and there doesn't seem to be a shortage of people willing to buy their products. buy it or not, but if your reason is some perceived or real breech of the brah code of honor IMO you're missing something a bit more important such as if the product is any good or not.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm 35 and drink monster (lo carb version) every morning. I drink it because it tastes so damn good, not because I like to scream and jump off cliffs or identify with anyone who does. :thumbsup:

Corporations exist to make money. Period. Do they sometimes thrash around like an 800 lb baby? Yeah, this is one such case. But in the end everyone is happy and you have a perfect example of how the little guy needs to fight these battles.



zrm said:


> Kids drink so called "energy drinks (sugar caffeine, and other nice healthy ingredients) mostly because of some "rad, aggro, new scool", attitude that the marketing department carefully cultures by sponsoring DHers, and freeriders, dirt bikers and other "action sports athletes" and so on. Corporations exist to make money and to peddle their crap they need someone who is willing to pay a couple bucks for a few pennies worth of ingredients and there doesn't seem to be a shortage of people willing to buy their products. buy it or not, but if your reason is some perceived or real breech of the brah code of honor IMO you're missing something a bit more important such as if the product is any good or not.


----------



## derrdic3 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

F'n lawyers.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

for what it's worth, Monster energy's little tantrum here probably just bought rock art more pr in a few months than the guy could have paid for in 5 years. so in the end, rock art has come out waaaay ahead of where he was before this all started.


----------

